# pipsen bei einbau von 128 MB



## mts (4. März 2002)

ich habe ein problem. ich habe in meinem pc 4 slots. zwei sind mit speicherriegeln von je 64 mb rambus pc800. ich habe mir zusätzlich noch ein gigel mit 128 mb rambus pc800 gekauft. wenn ich ihn aber in einen leeren slot(ich nehme das teil das da drinsteckt raus und stecke den riegel rein) die 128 mb rambus pc800 reinstecke, dann pipst es nur. was mache ich falsch???? muß ich eine reihenfolge beachten???? bitte helft mir.

thx
mts


----------



## Freaky (4. März 2002)

*hmm..*

moin...



so der piepst also wenn du den 128er alleine reinhaust ?? oder..
dann wird dir wohl nix andres übrig bleiben als noch einen zu kaufen
man benötigt immer *2 gleiche speicherbausteine* !!!!
und die anderen 2 wenn die nicht besetzt sind müßten dann mit sogenannten dummies bestückt werden so weit ich weiß.

gruß
freaky


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

ist exakt richtig... man muss immer die beiden nebeneinanderliegenden Slots mit gleichen Bausteinen belegt haben...
das is irgendwie nen Edo-Revival, aber davon wollen wir gar nicht reden...

also musst du dir auf gut deutsch noch nen 128er koofen oder dir den ersten an den Hut stecken ;-)


----------

